# Phillie CTS 13"6" 2-5 oz. dark blue blank



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

That is top notch, If I were a Phillies fan that would be incredible, your customer is sure to be happy with it.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Yes I am*

Haven't picked it up yet but she sure looks sweet. I'll have it along with me when I come down on the 9th. Thanks Barry for you usual great job.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

very very nice..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice rod. Hopefully I'll catch up with Jack one of these days on the beach and I'll get to see it.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice Barry!


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

sweet wrap barry


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

awesome, dont know how else to put it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Terry, I'll be headed to Buxton ths time next week. Come on down and give it a try! Jack


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

nice


----------



## Capt. Ray Brown (May 24, 2009)

*nice*

great job barry,sorry i missed you at the rb show.
capt. ray:


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

good to hear from you Ray.
Hope life is treating you well?
take care
Barry
e-mail- [email protected]


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet


----------

